

Ask HN: Can we get colapsing comments? - cfontes

Hi, could we have the comments at least the top ones to have a colapsable &gt; on them?<p>The reason for this is that sometimes the discussion on a post is not relevant to it but it gets to the top of the comments for some reason. And I have to scroll through a huge block of random things to get to the actual comments. Which is very confusing since it&#x27;s hard to get the indentation of the lower ones without seeing the top.<p>So I would like to be able to close that just like in any IDE allows you to do in order to read the others topics.<p>What do you think?
======
adamnemecek
There's a Chrome plugin for that
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph?hl=en)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7494756)

But please don't post questions like this here. As the guidelines ask, send
them to hn@ycombinator.com instead.

------
girvo
If you run Safari, check my profile. Tiny extension to space things out more
and add collapsing comments :)

